# DCC vs DSC



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

i am still working on my first HO layout. What fun constructing the scenery.
Anyways, I have purchased an MRC Prodigy Express. Great starter unit. But in talking to a friend that is running an "027" layout, he recently purchased an MTH DSC system. After learning what all it does, from switching turnouts, sound, etc., it gets me excited.

From what I read, I understand that DSC is not compatible with DCC locomotives. I am currently using Bachman locomotives. Is there any DCC unit available that will give me the same luxuries as the DSC system? In other words I like the ability to program the track/engine operations, turnouts, sound, etc. Is there a similiar AIU unit, with the same features, that will work with a DCC system? Or do I have to switch to a complete DSC system, and abandon my DCC system/locomotives altogether

Still have a lot of questions regarding this fantastic hobby.

Thanks for any responses.

Ted


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It sounds like your just unhappy with the abilitys of the MRC Prodigy Express, from what I've heard and read I don't blame you.
I have the ability to control everything on my layout, and I can do it easily with my computer! Look at the Digitrax and see if that is more of what your looking to have.
http://www.digitrax.com/


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

the MRC prodigy advanced will control the turnouts so i would think yours will aswell. you may need more power and you will have to buy the decoader for the turnouts


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

i just got my mrc advanced and it will program routes i've only played with 
for acouple of hours but so far it's worked well


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

TONOFFUN80,
I'm thinking there must be a distinct difference between the express and the advanced systems. You said you can do CV read back and I believe that the express can not due that. I have not worked with the MRC systems enough to know their pluses and minuses.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for your quick responses. From your replies, I get the sense that there are some options for me to looks at, so that I can get more out of my system. The Digitrax system certainly looks interesting. I may also get in touch with MRC and see what they can offer by way of any upgrades, interfaces, etc.

I do wonder what you mean by adding a decoder or the turnouts. Is this something that has to be added to each turnout, or a unit just in series such as the AIU made by MTH?

Also someone talked about creating routes, which is something I do want to do at some time. But of course I have to have the turnouts in place in the system to accomplish that.

Will certainly get back to this thread when I have some answers, as I would think there could be other "newbies" out there asking the same questions.

Thanks guys! You have been a load of help.


----------



## TONOFFUN80 (Jan 9, 2010)

according to mrc you can buy just a advanced handheld and get the added
acc. just not the extra power

the express does not due the routing


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

TONOFFUN80,
Thanks for the clarification!:thumbsup: I've heard conflicting stories on which system will do what.


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

*Dcc*

Found my answer at MRC. Replacing the cab with an Advanced model, then order the 4 function decoders. Controls 4 functions. So, wire the turnouts to the decoder, power from a transformer, program addresses and off you go. It is that easy.

So I should have all items next week, and reday to give it a go. Thanks everyone for your input.

Ted


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

function decoder for turnouts? you mean stationary decoder i hope


----------



## tmiller (Jan 15, 2011)

*DCC Voltages*

No, I am referring to the locomotive on-board decoder.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

tmiller said:


> Found my answer at MRC. Replacing the cab with an Advanced model, then order the 4 function decoders. Controls 4 functions. So,* wire the turnouts to the decoder*, power from a transformer, program addresses and off you go. It is that easy.
> ...





tmiller said:


> No, I am referring to the locomotive on-board decoder.


in that case you have me all confused


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

There are basically two different decoders, mobile (for engines/ loco's) and stationary type for turnouts and accessory's.
They are really not interchangeable.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

If it is a four function decoder, I think I know what we're talking about here. I now Digitrax makes one, it is a stationary decoder, but has four outputs. Hooks up to Loconet instead of running off the track power. If i can find it, I'll post a link to show you what I mean.

Found it: http://www.digitrax.com/prd_statdec_ds64.php

It does run off track power or transformer, but still hooks up to Loconet.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

cabledawg,
You sir are exactly right about that one! They're is also single models too But they just cost way too much for it all! Cheaper to get the them to run multiples.
The Digitrax SE8C can also be used to run tortoise type switch machines along with signal lighting! Woop-Woop-Woop That's how we roll!!


----------

